# LF: Red Tail Catfish or Hybrid Catfish



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone seen one or has one for sale??? looking for Juvenile one to grow out in my indoor pond with stingrays


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I think there are some rogers in surrey. Phone em tmr.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw a few for sale yesterday at King Ed. They are about 2-3". They are 50% off right now


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

King Eds has them, I picked up one at 2" earlier this week. very healthy. swear he looks bigger already!


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Was at king eds yesterday didn't see any. Also didn't see any at Rogers; I just know my buddy picked up 2 RTC's from Island Unlimited a few days ago but they were 8+ inchers that people had brought in as they could no longer care for them.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Roger's had 2 on New year's eve. I would guess there around 6" give them a call.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone iv got a a baby rtc today, super healthy from kingeds.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Now has anyone seen the hybrid?


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought my RTC from King ed's one week befor X-mas, I kid you not he has doubled his size and it's tail is already going red, At roughly 4'' 


Super happy! But I wish I got 50% off 


(also bought from them some Black fin shark cats I think there called and im REALLY happy with them, super active and easy going and they get a decent size as well!)


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

BigPete said:


> Now has anyone seen the hybrid?


I've only seen two hybrids and I own both, one massive 28' and my other 7' that hangs with my guru.

If you do find a place with baby hybrids for sale give me a holla, I will always buy RTC hybrids and TSN hybrids


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Ktowncichlids said:


> (also bought from them some Black fin shark cats I think there called and im REALLY happy with them, super active and easy going and they get a decent size as well!)


You mean the Hi-fin ID sharks? 
AKA Paroon Sharks?

got some in beginning of dec, now they've doubled in size! haha


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

*Marble Cat Aka (RTC x TSN)*

I have a distributor that has access to the hybrid.
But apparently they don't use them that often because
their aren't many fish that people want from them
but they have the hybrid your looking for.
I also want a couple of them just incase one doesn't make it.
Therefore I am trying to get a list together of people who want 
RTC x TSN hybrids and give it to him and hopefully he'll
put an order through.
They are $40 a piece at 4 inches.

Sorry if I hijacked ur thread.
Just figured i'd get the info out there.
I posted the same as u months ago.
My RTC is about 14-16 inches now.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

im interested! but will it get along with my normal rtc?


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Im interested as well!!!!

here are the cats I was talking about
Colombian Shark Profile, Sciades seemanni (Arius seemani) with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish

Im REALLY liking them, I cannot get over how active they are! and they do everything together, ( I bought two) including sleeping on each other lol,,


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

There are 2 RTC at Roger's today.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a columbian shark as well!
they grow pretty big


----------

